# flavouring unflavoured whey protein nesquik to much sugar no good



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

With having 3 whey shakes a day it would make a diffrence I think to my weight loss. There like 15g of sugar in nesquik each serving which is alot and thats 45g in 3 shakes.

Cause there to much sugar in them and this will halt my progress anymore with my weight now evening out now. This is the only thing I can see thats the problem now.

I need to get some good flavouring for my unflavoured whey protein shakes now with milk or water ideas needed.

Tried with water on own and milk on own there no go! Next tried with robinsons no added sugar version and they take the bland taste away from the milk way. The water way I havnt tried yet.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

What do you use to flavour your shakes with? Try MP's stuff?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Asda double strength squash is very cheap (80p.bottle) and has some nice flavours ( pear & blackcurrant ; blackcurrant ; strawberry ), and mixes with milk and unflavoured whey isolate. I have not tried it with water or with WPC, but I imagine it would be fine.

J


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Im happy with my diet cause I've nearly lost 2 stone so Im happy with that personally at the moment.

Training 3 days a week cardio then weights after mon, wed and fri each week.

I have just lost 1lbs now since I stopped using nesquik for flavouring my supplements. Im now 13 stone 11lbs the lowest so far for me. I was stuck at 13 stone 12lbs for 2 weeks but now this has dropped after stopping nesquik 45g sugar a day.

So I will see how this progress goes now cause Im happy I've lost 1lbs below my personal best so its working. :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cocoa powder does it for me


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Do not mix with robinsons etc it tastes like sh1t.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

agreed with lambert , i tried loads stuff but never really helped the flavour always thought it was better just on its own , could u not blend a couple of bannanas or strawberrys or summin in there ,


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Dantreadz85 said:


> agreed with lambert , i tried loads stuff but never really helped the flavour always thought it was better just on its own , could u not blend a couple of bannanas or strawberrys or summin in there ,


Supermarkets have frozen fruit smoothies in bags anybody tried those?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Fruit smoothies are going to contain a lot of sugar as well.

Are you actually using 15g of Nesquick a time? I use 1.5 teaspoons which should work out to be about 7 grams but it's one of the few things in my diet i haven't weighed.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You may want to add some sucralose (Splenda) to unflavoured whey if you add cocoa powder as otherwise it will taste a little bitter.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

User Crusha sugar free milk shake syrup.


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I've used crusha and it's pretty good. The problem is that a bottle doesn't last long. To be fair, you are probably better buying flavoured stuff. I've just finished 5 kg of unflavoured and although I raved about it when it arrived I won't be buying unflavoured again simply because of the hassle of flavouring it.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

options powder works well. Im back on flavoured at the moment as i just cant eb doing with the faff of adding flavour to every shake


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Willie said:


> Fruit smoothies are going to contain a lot of sugar as well.
> 
> Are you actually using 15g of Nesquick a time? I use 1.5 teaspoons which should work out to be about 7 grams but it's one of the few things in my diet i haven't weighed.


Hiya maybe it ant 15g sugar each serving. I was looking at the website it just showed 15g. I was using 3 teaspoons for extra taste lol.










Here it is the information so how much would 2 spoons be and 3?

thanks:thumb:


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

I cant work out the top bit with the sugar stuff amount with spoons. But on the bottom its say 27g sugar when mixed with 1 cup of milk holy ****e! :cursing:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

we host a range of sugar free carb free flavourings.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

What about vanilla essence etc


----------

